# Who offers P60 modules with the Ledil boom reflector? (MC-E installed, specifically)



## tobrien (Mar 3, 2013)

I have always heard that the boom reflectors by Ledil are amazing with MC-E leds, but who here can build me a module with a neutral white MC-E?

I want, again, a P60 compatible boom reflector module. 

I don't believe nailbender or vinh offer these


----------



## Silgt (Mar 4, 2013)

I know Milky modded a few lights with MC-E and Ledil reflectors, but I have not seen anyone making a P60 drop in with these as yet. The beam with this combo are sweet!


----------

